# Tom Hanks may star as WW2 CO of destroyer in "Greyhound" movie



## CougarKing

Given his performance as Ranger Captain Miller in "Saving Private Ryan", or even merchant mariner "Captain Philips" shouldn't he be well-suited to this role? 

Variety



> *Tom Hanks Writing, May Star in World War II Drama ‘Greyhound’*
> Film Reporter
> Dave McNary
> 
> September 9, 2016 | 06:10PM PT
> 
> Tom Hanks is developing World War II drama “Greyhound” with “Get Low” director Aaron Schneider.
> 
> Hanks has written the script with an eye to star. Gary Goetzman, Hanks’ longtime producing partner at Playtone Pictures, is the producer.
> 
> Hanks would be portraying a career officer given command of a Navy destroyer — named “Greyhound” — who has to deal with combat enemies and his own self doubts.
> 
> (...SNIPPED)


----------



## jollyjacktar

Yes, I'd watch that.  Maybe a naval "Fury" for quality of production.


----------



## Lightguns

Yup, I love WW2 war movies.  It will never match "Cruel Sea" but why not!


----------



## jollyjacktar

There's no reason it might not become a classic in it's own right.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

A remake of The Enemy Below, or more like In Which We Serve, US version?


----------



## Lightguns

mariomike said:
			
		

> Especially the wartime flag-wavers.
> 
> The Sullivans ( 1944 )
> 
> "Which one"
> 
> "All five."
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGX3KjIv6HE
> 3:50
> 
> Pride of the Marines ( 1945 )
> 
> “You know, I bet it would be more fun shooting Japs than bears."



Yup them, and Gung Ho, Task Force, Dolittle Raid

But also the foreign movies like Finland's "Winter War" for it's use of all period accurate equipment including T26 Soviet tanks and Poland's "1939" for showing their national heroes as fallible and again great use of accurate period equipment.


----------



## mariomike

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Yup, I love WW2 war movies.



Especially the wartime flag-wavers.

The Sullivans ( 1944 )

"Mr. and Mrs. Sullivan, I'm afraid I'm bringing you very bad news."

"Which one"

"All five."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGX3KjIv6HE
3:50

Pride of the Marines ( 1945 )

“You know, I bet it would be more fun shooting Japs than bears."
http://www.imdb.com/character/ch0447699/quotes

There’ll be nothing left but vultures
 To inhabit all that land
 When our modern ships and bombers
 Make a graveyard of Japan

Smoke on the Water ( 1945 )

They'll never make movies like that again. ( Probably a good thing too!   )

I liked this story about the actor David Niven,

About to lead his men into action, Niven eased their nervousness by telling them, "Look, you chaps only have to do this once. But I'll have to do it all over again in Hollywood with Errol Flynn!" 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Niven#Second_World_War


----------



## gryphonv

I'd rather see Tom Hanks play Ferdinand "Waldo" Demara. Could be the next 'Catch Me If You Can' type movie. 

Though unfortunately it would probably be ruined as a 'remake' of the original.


----------



## Halifax Tar

I just hope its better than the latest Navy(ish) movies.  Battleship, Pearl Harbour and U571 come to mind. 

While I love our American cousins I tire of hearing how they alone fought Nazi's, Japanese and the Aliens


----------



## cupper

That will now make him a land, sea, air and space quadruple threat.

And if the ship gets sunk, it will fit nicely with the current internet meme of why you should not travel with Tom Hanks. ;D

http://www.travelandleisure.com/travel-tips/celebrity-travel/never-travel-with-tom-hanks


----------



## Blackadder1916

Okay, I'm going to put on my curmudgeon hat for a moment.

Tom Hanks is a brilliant actor and a reasonably attractive and fit man (for a 60 year old).  Not that there is anything wrong with sexagenarians (I'm one myself).  He could probably get away with playing a character in his forties which would be a likely age for an average career naval Commander in WW2.

Oh, by the way, this is what the USS Greyhound looked like in 1943.


----------



## CougarKing

cupper said:
			
		

> That will now make him a land, sea, air and space quadruple threat.
> 
> And if the ship gets sunk, it will fit nicely with the current internet meme of why you should not travel with Tom Hanks. ;D
> 
> http://www.travelandleisure.com/travel-tips/celebrity-travel/never-travel-with-tom-hanks



So will his XO be a volleyball named Wilson?  ;D ("Castaway" reference for those who haven't seen it)


----------



## Lightguns

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm going to put on my curmudgeon hat for a moment.
> 
> Tom Hanks is a brilliant actor and a reasonably attractive and fit man (for a 60 year old).  Not that there is anything wrong with sexagenarians (I'm one myself).  He could probably get away with playing a character in his forties which would be a likely age for an average career naval Commander in WW2.
> 
> Oh, by the way, this is what the USS Greyhound looked like in 1943.



Yeah I think they chose that name because the WW2 nickname of "Greyhounds of seas".  Likely the movie will be a collage of short stories from WW2 "tin can" sailors.


----------



## CougarKing

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Oh, by the way, this is what the USS Greyhound looked like in 1943.



That's just it- the only USS _Greyhound_ that served during WW2 was a transport/auxiliary.

Even though the article doesn't say the character's nationality, should we automatically assume this destroyer CO was American?

There was an RN destroyer HMS _Greyhound_ in WW2 which had a notable career fighting in Norway, Dunkirk, Dakar and the Mediterranean.

Hanks is capable of playing a British destroyer skipper... or maybe he's cast as a destroyer squadron/flotilla commander instead because of his age?  :dunno:


----------



## jollyjacktar

Concur, it certainly couldn't be about USS Greyhound, she couldn't catch a cold nevermind a sub.


----------



## George Wallace

A movie to glorify being a "Barrack Warden"?


----------



## kratz

George Wallace said:
			
		

> A movie to glorify being a "Barrack Warden"?



Is that the modern derogatory for stone frigate CO's ?  [


----------



## jollyjacktar

Well, he could be fighting to find enough bunks for all the transients, that would make for a gripping war movie.


----------



## George Wallace

This report has him going in as a Destroyer Captain:

https://www.warhistoryonline.com/war-articles/tom-hanks-star-destroyer-captain-new-wwii-movie.html


----------



## dimsum

Trailer is out.  Movie comes out on June 12.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyzxu26-Wqk&fbclid=IwAR3NpV_w1XtiHnTCumldGCxGSjwmj7_S6JnCxC3lkq6XMyYTWxZTOR9-iP0


----------



## FSTO

Just watched it. HMCS SACKVILLE in her Western Approaches paint scheme has a cameo.


----------



## garb811

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Trailer is out.  Movie comes out on June 12.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyzxu26-Wqk&fbclid=IwAR3NpV_w1XtiHnTCumldGCxGSjwmj7_S6JnCxC3lkq6XMyYTWxZTOR9-iP0


Watched the trailer, hard no.


----------



## Dale Denton

I know USN had Flower-class Corvettes, but did they have blue camo paintjobs too?


----------



## dimsum

FSTO said:
			
		

> Just watched it. HMCS SACKVILLE in her Western Approaches paint scheme has a cameo.



I know that Hollywood can play fast and loose with history, but did the USN, RN, and RCN ever escort convoys together?


----------



## OldSolduer

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I know that Hollywood can play fast and loose with history, but did the USN, RN, and RCN ever escort convoys together?



I seem to remember from books I read many years ago about convoy duties on the Atlantic that the RCN would escort part way then hand off to the RN.
But I have been known to be wrong - not often mind you - but it has happened. ;D


----------



## kkwd

The movie is based on the CS Forester novel "The Good Shepherd". Hanks wrote the screenplay.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I know that Hollywood can play fast and loose with history, but did the USN, RN, and RCN ever escort convoys together?



My understanding is yes they did, but I don't think on the cross Atlantic runs, but certainly the ones from the Caribbean to Halifax


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

OK. I would qualify all that as pure American drivel (and from the quality of the trailer, I am staying miles away from that movie - puko-rama, if you know what I mean).

There were twelve escort groups (at a time) in the Atlantic to fight the Battle of the Atlantic. they were referred to by the identity of the country commanding the group. They were, respectively, B1 to B8, British groups; C1 to C5, Canadian groups; and, A3, American group (why it bore number 3, I have no idea, but there never were groups A1 or A2).

However, the American group was never full of American warships, so it had RCN and RN ships making up about 30% of its composition at all time, and no British or Canadian group ever had more than 10% of American units within them. Moreover, the Americans did NOT send destroyers to the escort groups.  The American contribution to escorts was made up, for the largest part, of US Coast Guard cutters, which were not much better than corvettes even if somewhat larger, and of destroyer escorts, which were in reality  British River class frigates built under license in the US.

In 1942, American warships fighting U-boats would not have known their port from their starboard yet, so fresh to the fight were they. It changed about a year later, but in 1942, they were worse than the Canadians.

By early 1944, the American group (A3) had been disbanded and replaced by the Canadian C5 group (The Barber pole squadron), while the remaining British groups (B2 to B8) were made up of about 65% of  Canadian warships, while the Canadian groups were basically filed with about 85% Canadian warships. The Escort work had become Canadian, while the British and the few American warships concentrated on providing the Support groups (four of them), which were not assigned to nay convoys but roamed the Atlantic and either supported escort groups under sustained attacks or freely attacked and prosecuted to the maximum extent any concentration of U-boat they found.

The Atlantic U-boat war on the water was always a purely British/Canadian undertaking. The American greatest contribution was in providing air cover and escort carriers, not surface escort ships.

And BTW, the USN never had any  Flower class corvettes, but the British and the Canadians did use a white/powder blue camo scheme on the North Atlantic escort ships, but not the Americans to my knowledge.


----------



## mariomike

Dad was an Engine Room Artificer Apprentice. ART - APP in the RCN during the war. 

He was on HMCS Fundy, Ungava, Lockport and Fort Erie. He said sometimes the survivors they picked up outnumbered the crew.
They went in to New York and Boston on escort duty.

Not sure if the Triangle Run is mentioned in the movie?


----------



## Jarnhamar

Trailer seems to do a good job making the wolf packs look spooky.

Did some reading about them, I had no idea some wolf packs were 20+ subs at a time.


----------



## Lumber

Tom hanks is 63 years old...

Even the saltiest old sea-dog commanders pulled out from retirement to meet the emerging demand for command positions on a rapidly expanding navy would still have probably been only.... what? 35 years old?


----------



## mariomike

Lumber said:
			
		

> Tom hanks is 63 years old...



They have cameras can fix that now. Reference: "The Irishman".


----------



## Blackadder1916

Lumber said:
			
		

> Tom hanks is 63 years old...
> 
> Even the saltiest old sea-dog commanders pulled out from retirement to meet the emerging demand for command positions on a rapidly expanding navy would still have probably been only.... what? 35 years old?



Such is Hollywood.

But to put it into some perspective.  It is a work of fiction.  The screenplay (written by Tom Hanks) is based on the 1955 novel "The Good Shepherd" by C.S. Forester (author of Horatio Hornblower books, The African Queen, etc).  A description of the book -

https://www.fadedpage.com/showbook.php?pid=20181187


> Forester’s novel is on a par with Nicholas Monsarrat’s “The Cruel Sea”and D. A. Rayner’s “The Long Haul.” It follows the course of a convoy of freighters and tankers as it encounters a u-boat wolf pack in the western approaches to Great Britain. Forester’s central character is George Krause, an American destroyer commander in his mid-40s who is in command of the convoy’s four-ship escort. Krause is a professional sailor who has been at sea for thirteen years in a twenty-year career, and who is encountering naval combat for the first time. Krause is a religious man, and his thinking is studded with biblical references, but the references are all highly descriptive of his situation. They are integral to his character. He is a very competent leader without much charisma, but his stern commitment to duty, a feature also reflected in the biblical allusions, is compelling.



Forester's book is in the public domain in Canada and is available for download in various formats at the link above.


The first paragraph of Chapter II



> Wednesday. Forenoon Watch: 0800-1200
> 
> THERE were nearly two thousand men in the convoy; there were over eight
> hundred in the four destroyers and escort vessels that guarded it. Expressing
> uselessly values quite immeasurable, three thousand lives and property worth
> fifty million dollars were in the charge of Commander George Krause of the
> United States Navy, age forty-two, height five feet nine, weight one hundred
> and fifty-five pounds, complexion medium, color of eyes gray; and he was not
> only escort commander but captain of the destroyer Keeling of the Mahan class
> of fifteen hundred tons displacement, commissioned in 1938.



And a later passage that indicates the mixed composition of (Forester's) escort group.  (I did a word find on the pdf and "Canadian" is used 14 times).



> There was a further consideration that might have influenced Krause; it
> might have influenced him but it did not. He was handling his ship, so to
> speak, under the eyes of the battle-hardened crews of the Polish destroyer and
> the British and Canadian corvettes. They had fought a dozen actions and he
> had never fought one. They would be keenly interested in the standard of the
> performance the Yank would put up, especially as mere chance had put them
> under his command, especially as he had called them off one pursuit already.
> They might be amused, they might be contemptuous, they might be spiteful.
> Some temperaments might have given some consideration to this side of the
> matter. It is a fact that Krause gave it none.


----------



## OceanBonfire

> *Tom Hanks WWII Film 'Greyhound' Alters Course In Apple Deal: Film Will Premiere On Apple TV +*
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: In a real shocker, the WWII battleship drama Greyhound that Tom Hanks wrote and stars in has abruptly changed course and will berth at Apple. Originally on the Sony Pictures theatrical calendar for Father's Day weekend, the film instead will become the biggest feature film commitment made by Apple to premiere on Apple TV+. It is the latest in a growing indication that Apple is making its move, and becoming as aggressive as any streamer or studio in auctions for the acquisition of films and TV projects.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> https://deadline.com/2020/05/tom-hanks-greyhound-apple-tv-wwii-action-film-apple-wins-auction-1202938467/


----------



## Kilted

It's surprising the amount of time he spends out at sea, I would think that he wouldn't want to end up on an island again.


----------



## OceanBonfire

July 10:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Byeq_hyh2U


----------



## dapaterson

Kilted said:
			
		

> It's surprising the amount of time he spends out at sea, I would think that he wouldn't want to end up on an island again.



Or as the captain of a vessel.

Who's the captain now?


----------



## dimsum

The movie is great.  It isn't US-centric (definitely not "US saves the day") and gives credit to the British and Canadians who were involved in the Battle of the Atlantic.  Some early articles said that HMCS Sackville, shown in the movie as HMCS Shawinigan, has a "cameo" but it's practically a supporting character - it has more screen time than pretty much anything else.


----------



## daftandbarmy

Dimsum said:
			
		

> The movie is great.  It isn't US-centric (definitely not "US saves the day") and gives credit to the British and Canadians who were involved in the Battle of the Atlantic.  Some early articles said that HMCS Sackville, shown in the movie as HMCS Shawinigan, has a "cameo" but it's practically a supporting character - it has more screen time than pretty much anything else.



I know a naval war movie is good when it makes me think ‘Thank f@ck I’m in the Infantry.’


----------



## CBH99

What did you guys watch it on?  Might check it out later


----------



## PuckChaser

Legally it's on AppleTV+...


----------



## SeaKingTacco

I watched it last night.  I thought it was very well done- there is so much detail crammed into it, I need to watch it again to see what I missed.  The gun battle between the U-boat and a Canadian Corvette (probably Sackville)/The Greyhound is actually similar to a couple of real life incidents that happened to Canadian ships during the battle of the Atlantic where the UBoat was so close that it was under the guns of the Corvette.

The depiction of the ASW battle was not bad, but greatly sped up (and over states the efficacy of both radar and sonar in 1942), for dramatic effect.  In real life, we don't call it "Awfully Slow Warfare" for nothing.

My wife is an NWO and felt that Tom Hanks played a very good CO and the impossible choices he faced were realistically portrayed.

Overall, it is not a "historical" movie, but one that captures the mood of a knife fight with a submarine very, very well.


----------



## CBH99

I managed to watch it, and I have to admit...it was substantially better than the trailer made it out to be!

I have no experience in anything naval, and I assumed some things would be sped up or dramatized for effect.  However, I found it really kept me hooked, and visually played out the way I imagined when I've read books on the U-Boat campaigns and the Battle of the Atlantic.


Definitely enjoyed


----------



## dangerboy

Picked up a copy of the book "The Good Shepherd" by C.S. Forester. This is the book the movie is based on. Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Old Sweat

I hope you like it. I read it back when I was in high school and really enjoyed it. Forester was an excellent novelist, perhaps best remembered for the Hornblower series of novels.


----------



## mariomike

Wish my father was still alive so I could watch it with him. He served on HMCS FUNDY ( J88 ), HMCS LOCKEPORT ( J100 ), HMCS UNGAVA ( J149 ), HMCS FORT ERIE ( K670 ) during the war.


----------



## PuckChaser

Watched it last night, entertaining movie. Seems like it did a good job showing the absolute chaos of escorting hundred ship convoys across an ocean with none of the modern technology we have now for Blue SA.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Also in the early days, some of those Corvettes sailed with 1-2 people having had deep sea experience and Canadian built ships lacked a lot of the needed equipment, being further fitted out in the UK. Green men, on Green ships, taking green seas over the bows. Interesting is that in one Corvette vs sub fight, it was the first command for both Captains, luckily it was the Canadian skipper that made the least mistakes and sunk the U-boat.


----------



## CBH99

It's unreal to think about that period of history, and how some Skippers and XO's -- pilots, soldiers, armour crew, etc etc -- were teenagers or in their early 20's.

That period of time really forced an entire generation to skip what we now think of as 'your early 20's' and jump straight into serious adulthood, FAST.  


I remember reading in various books that sometimes the ships would have broomsticks painted black in lieu of guns, as they couldn't outfit the ships fast enough.      




I had an "Uncle Cliff" who passed away probably a decade ago, or longer.  I didn't get the chance to see him very often, as he was in Ontario and I was a young kid in Alberta.

But I vividly remember him joking around about 'war stories' - he was a turret gunner in a bomber.  He used to joke "I shot at them every day, not sure I ever actually hit any!"   He told my dad and I he was 17 when he did his first tour, and when I was young that didn't really mean much.

In hindsight, now that I'm in my mid 30's, it's pretty mind blowing.  An entire generation, all around the world, at war, or struggling to survive as civilians.


----------



## ModlrMike

Saw it last night. Very good film, with reasonable historical accuracy.

While it's unlikely that a Fletcher class destroyer would be lead ship on an HX convoy, I understand from the theatrical license perspective. As well, HFDF was only starting to be installed in Mar 1942. 

What the film does get right, is that early 1942 was what the Germans called "the Second Happy Time", which was the period where the Germans had switched from a 3 rotor to 4 rotor Enigma. Losses went up dramatically. We had broken the 3 rotor version in spring 1941, but by Feb 1942, we lost that advantage until Oct 1942. The convoy depicted in the film would have been at much greater risk than convoys in 1941.


----------



## mariomike

CBH99 said:
			
		

> That period of time really forced an entire generation to skip what we now think of as 'your early 20's' and jump straight into serious adulthood, FAST.



They are / were, in my opinion, the Greatest Generation any society has ever produced. Not that they were born that way. But, because of The War.

My father joined the RCN in August 1943 when he was 17.

My uncle joined the RCAF in July 1941 when he was 18. KIA in July 1944 when he was 21.


----------



## Old Sweat

Not least of their accomplishments after they arrived home was the baby boom, aka making up for lost time.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Boinking for the good of the nation!!


----------



## FSTO

It was a pretty good movie. 
That was pretty quick warfare (as opposed to Awfully Slow Warfare) and sinking 3 subs in 1942 is absolutely in alien space bat territory. 

But they got the nuances right so that the laypeople are not totally confused and the naval people are not totally rolling their eyes. In my mind Tom Hanks and crew hit this target as close as possible.

I know that this is not in any way possible, but wouldn't it be nice if there was a movie done about Athabaskan and Haida and their actions in the English Channel prior to D-Day. Lots of action and heartache and would show Canadians that it wasn't only the Americans who won WWII.

Dare to dream, dare to dream!

One more thing about Greyhound, at the end they had the surviving escorts heading to Londonderry in a line abreast formation. Shawinigan was the farthest out and there is no way that a Corvette could maintain any sort of speed with a Fletcher. But it was a good visual, too bad we couldn't see battle flags! ;D


----------



## BeyondTheNow

This is a good little article about it. 

 Tom Hanks' Greyhound Is a Quietly Thrilling War Drama That's Not Just for Dads

https://time.com/5865255/greyhound-review-tom-hanks/

The trailer didn’t do it justice. I really enjoyed it. I thought it had a great balance of realistic/technical aspects vs the story and emotional sentiments—One element didn’t overpower another. The CGI was a lot better than I was anticipating too. 

I like Hanks. He’s good at portraying strong and knowledgeable, yet humble characters who aren’t void of humanity and values, regardless of what’s at stake. 

(I found myself thinking about what would be worse—being in a freezing/frozen snow covered trench, or standing on a frozen ice-covered deck with freezing water being splashed in one’s face. The Army and Navy folk will have to weigh in. I haven’t experienced either, and neither one seems appealing. Go Airforce  )


----------



## mariomike

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> (I found myself thinking about what would be worse—being in a freezing/frozen snow covered trench, or standing on a frozen ice-covered deck with freezing water being splashed in one’s face. The Army and Navy folk will have to weigh in. I haven’t experienced either, and neither one seems appealing. Go Airforce  )



The RCAF didn't have it easy either. The pitiful prospects of surviving a tour in Bomber Command were only matched in hazard on either side by the German U-boat crews.


----------



## dimsum

mariomike said:
			
		

> The RCAF didn't have it easy either. The pitiful prospects of surviving a tour in Bomber Command were only matched in hazard on either side by the German U-boat crews.



From wiki:  


> Bomber Command aircrews suffered a high casualty rate: of a total of 125,000 aircrew, 57,205 were killed (a 46 percent death rate), a further 8,403 were wounded in action and 9,838 became prisoners of war. Therefore, a total of 75,446 airmen (60 percent of operational airmen) were killed, wounded or taken prisoner.[2]



The same folks who produced Band of Brothers, The Pacific, and Greyhound are working on Masters of the Air, a miniseries about the US 8th Air Force (specifically the 100th Bombardment Group).  I have pretty high hopes for it.

What this movie didn't really mention (or I missed it) was the total convoy sailing time.  The movie covers about 3 days in the Pit, but an HX convoy from Halifax to Liverpool would take 15 days.  When they shifted to New York to Liverpool during the timeframe of Greyhound, it would have been longer.


----------



## daftandbarmy

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> This is a good little article about it.
> 
> Tom Hanks' Greyhound Is a Quietly Thrilling War Drama That's Not Just for Dads
> 
> https://time.com/5865255/greyhound-review-tom-hanks/
> 
> The trailer didn’t do it justice. I really enjoyed it. I thought it had a great balance of realistic/technical aspects vs the story and emotional sentiments—One element didn’t overpower another. The CGI was a lot better than I was anticipating too.
> 
> I like Hanks. He’s good at portraying strong and knowledgeable, yet humble characters who aren’t void of humanity and values, regardless of what’s at stake.
> 
> (I found myself thinking about what would be worse—being in a freezing/frozen snow covered trench, or standing on a frozen ice-covered deck with freezing water being splashed in one’s face. The Army and Navy folk will have to weigh in. I haven’t experienced either, and neither one seems appealing. Go Airforce  )



If you get it right, a trench can be fairly comfy.... depending on what the enemy's raining down on you at the time, of course


----------



## Spencer100

I was reading on another board And it was told that the movie makers hired a Canadian firm to help with the CGI and that firm scanned the HMCS Sackville, HMCS Haida and the ORP Błyskawica for the movie.  I wish I had a link.


----------



## CBH99

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> This is a good little article about it.
> 
> Tom Hanks' Greyhound Is a Quietly Thrilling War Drama That's Not Just for Dads
> 
> https://time.com/5865255/greyhound-review-tom-hanks/
> 
> The trailer didn’t do it justice. I really enjoyed it. I thought it had a great balance of realistic/technical aspects vs the story and emotional sentiments—One element didn’t overpower another. The CGI was a lot better than I was anticipating too.
> 
> I like Hanks. He’s good at portraying strong and knowledgeable, yet humble characters who aren’t void of humanity and values, regardless of what’s at stake.
> 
> (I found myself thinking about what would be worse—being in a freezing/frozen snow covered trench, or standing on a frozen ice-covered deck with freezing water being splashed in one’s face. The Army and Navy folk will have to weigh in. I haven’t experienced either, and neither one seems appealing. Go Airforce  )




I'd say standing on a freezing deck, with freezing water splashing in your face.  Cold as hell, sure -- but at least you can go back inside the ship eventually.  Trench?  Hope you enjoy the suck!


----------



## OldSolduer

CBH99 said:
			
		

> Trench?  Hope you enjoy the suck!



Embrace it because without "the suck", further progression is thwarted.


----------



## Cloud Cover

Anybody ever see this movie? Is it available online somewhere? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corvette_K-225
Cheers


----------



## mariomike

CloudCover said:
			
		

> Anybody ever see this movie? Is it available online somewhere? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corvette_K-225
> Cheers



https://www.google.com/search?q=corvette+k+225&sxsrf=ALeKk0008NOyZg4QppYDkSo-PLMZk7qAYA:1595587206693&source=lnms&tbm=vid&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjpzqbF2eXqAhXsnuAKHSOiDzwQ_AUoAXoECCEQAw&biw=1280&bih=641#spf=1595587210863


----------



## Halifax Tar

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> This is a good little article about it.
> 
> Tom Hanks' Greyhound Is a Quietly Thrilling War Drama That's Not Just for Dads
> 
> https://time.com/5865255/greyhound-review-tom-hanks/
> 
> The trailer didn’t do it justice. I really enjoyed it. I thought it had a great balance of realistic/technical aspects vs the story and emotional sentiments—One element didn’t overpower another. The CGI was a lot better than I was anticipating too.
> 
> I like Hanks. He’s good at portraying strong and knowledgeable, yet humble characters who aren’t void of humanity and values, regardless of what’s at stake.
> 
> (I found myself thinking about what would be worse—being in a freezing/frozen snow covered trench, or standing on a frozen ice-covered deck with freezing water being splashed in one’s face. The Army and Navy folk will have to weigh in. I haven’t experienced either, and neither one seems appealing. Go Airforce  )



I have done both field and lots and lots of sea time.  They both have their "things".  Comparing them wouldnt do either justice IMHO.


----------



## Old Sweat

CloudCover said:
			
		

> Anybody ever see this movie? Is it available online somewhere? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corvette_K-225
> Cheers



I've seen it on the Turner Classic Movies cable channel.


----------



## stoker dave

I watched 'Greyhound' the other day.  I highly recommend. 

From a technical perspective, there is much to commend.  It looked (to me) like they got most things right in terms of how the ship would operate, as well as the confusion, fatigue, burden of command, etc. I actually watched it a second time to really look closely at these items.  

I did most of my training on the old steamers.  They were just a short evolutionary step ahead of what is shown in Greyhound.  This film put me right back there on those ships.


----------



## Petard

stoker dave said:
			
		

> I watched 'Greyhound' the other day.  I highly recommend.
> 
> From a technical perspective, there is much to commend.  It looked (to me) like they got most things right in terms of how the ship would operate, as well as the confusion, fatigue, burden of command, etc. I actually watched it a second time to really look closely at these items.
> 
> I did most of my training on the old steamers.  They were just a short evolutionary step ahead of what is shown in Greyhound.  This film put me right back there on those ships.



It's good to see someone with your experience recommending the movie, I certainly enjoyed it but I'm no expert in that history; I've noticed in a lot of comments sections elsewhere a lot of Navy history dilettante's sound like this guy


----------



## Jarnhamar

Who had the best submarines in WW2?


----------



## SeaKingTacco

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Who had the best submarines in WW2?



That depends alot on the time frame and the role being played.

Early WW2 German UBoats were nothing to write home about, technically or from a crew comfort POV. By the end of the war, the type 21 was a technical marvel. Early war Japanese submarines were much bigger and better than US subs and their torpedoes were much better. By the end of the war, US subs featured radar, air conditioning and at least acceptable torpedoes. Russian submarines were awful, but still managed to sink German shipping; the Italians took a big bite out of the RN Med Fleet. 

So...it depends.


----------



## daftandbarmy

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Who had the best submarines in WW2?



The Allied submarine campaign in the Pacific led largely by the US was, arguably, the most successful of its kind during WW2 and was helped considerably by rapid improvements in technology and sub/torpedo design. It remains largely unacknowledged, however, because : the Silent Service:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allied_submarines_in_the_Pacific_War


----------



## OceanBonfire

Sequel in the works:









						Tom Hanks & Gary Goetzman’s Playtone Makes Apple TV+ Exclusive Deal; WWII Epic ‘Masters Of The Air’ On Tarmac Along With ‘Greyhound’ Sequel
					

EXCLUSIVE: After collaborating on the 2020 film Greyhound — with a sequel in the works — and the just-wrapped WWII series Masters of the Air, Playtone partners Tom Hanks and Gary Goetzm…




					deadline.com


----------



## Halifax Tar

OceanBonfire said:


> Sequel in the works:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Hanks & Gary Goetzman’s Playtone Makes Apple TV+ Exclusive Deal; WWII Epic ‘Masters Of The Air’ On Tarmac Along With ‘Greyhound’ Sequel
> 
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: After collaborating on the 2020 film Greyhound — with a sequel in the works — and the just-wrapped WWII series Masters of the Air, Playtone partners Tom Hanks and Gary Goetzm…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deadline.com



We made such a contribution both at sea and in the air during the BOA it's really a shame we can't get some descent Canadian centric media out about it.  Paul Gross, sit down.


----------



## FSTO

Halifax Tar said:


> We made such a contribution both at sea and in the air during the BOA it's really a shame we can't get some descent Canadian centric media out about it.  Paul Gross, sit down.


We as a nation are incapable of telling out stories without pissing off a large segment of the (insert name here) population. And when we do, we get the shyte that Gross produces.


----------



## lenaitch

I think we are reasonably capable of telling our stories, but we don't have the capacity to 'selling' our stories.  High quality products need returns on investment, and 'Hollywood' isn't interested in stories that (a) aren't American and (b) don't have a big name for the marquee.  This is a bit of a general statement.  I think Dunkirk did ok; no huge actors but Christopher Nolan has been on a bit of a roll.

The one exception to (a) is British war-related stories.  In spite of their insularity, Americans do have an awareness for Churchill.  The other general exception are stories regarding British Royals.  In spite of tossing them out a couple hundred years ago, and mocking anything that involves 'subjects' (including us), they do seem to love the royals.


----------



## FSTO

lenaitch said:


> The one exception to (a) is British war-related stories.  In spite of their insularity, Americans do have an awareness for Churchill.  The other general exception are stories regarding British Royals.  In spite of tossing them out a couple hundred years ago, and mocking anything that involves 'subjects' (including us), they do seem to love the royals.


The Americans don't like it when you point out to them that they are more class conscious than the Brits. Their royalty is the Hollywood clique and the remnants of the self destructive Kennedy clan. They still go on and on about Camelot. Bloody posers!


----------



## Kat Stevens

FSTO said:


> The Americans don't like it when you point out to them that they are more class conscious than the Brits. Their royalty is the Hollywood clique and the remnants of the self destructive Kennedy clan. They still go on and on about Camelot. Bloody posers!


My dad always said we could wipe out Britain's national debt by selling the royal family to the US.


----------



## Infanteer

I still can't find anywhere to watch this - is it only on the Apple streaming service?


----------



## mariomike

lenaitch said:


> I think we are reasonably capable of telling our stories, but we don't have the capacity to 'selling' our stories.



The National Film Board of Canada and the CBC produced  "Death by Moonlight: Bomber Command".

This led to a CBC Ombudsman's report.

It became the subject of an inquiry by the Senate of Canada.

The Bomber Harris Trust ( made up of Canadian veterans ) sued the CBC and the film makers for slander.
The Bomber Harris Trust appealed to the, Ontario Court of Appeal, and the Supreme Court of Canada, but were dismissed at every level.

The Queen Mother, honorary Colonel of Bomber Command, tried to stop the broadcast.

Maybe Canadian film producers feel some parts of Canada's World War Two effort are best left in the past.  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Dang








						Historic WWII Destroyer USS The Sullivans Sinks At Pier
					

The decorated U.S. Navy destroyer-turned museum ship USS The Sullivans partially sank at its pier on Wednesday at the Buffalo Naval Park in Buffalo, New York. The U.S. Coast Guard...




					gcaptain.com


----------



## mariomike

Colin Parkinson said:


> Dang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Historic WWII Destroyer USS The Sullivans Sinks At Pier
> 
> 
> The decorated U.S. Navy destroyer-turned museum ship USS The Sullivans partially sank at its pier on Wednesday at the Buffalo Naval Park in Buffalo, New York. The U.S. Coast Guard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gcaptain.com


That's terrible. 

Never forget the movie.

Mother, "Which one?" 

Navy, "All five."


----------



## Spencer100

Infanteer said:


> I still can't find anywhere to watch this - is it only on the Apple streaming service?


Only Apple....legally.


----------



## Spencer100

lenaitch said:


> I think we are reasonably capable of telling our stories, but we don't have the capacity to 'selling' our stories.  High quality products need returns on investment, and 'Hollywood' isn't interested in stories that (a) aren't American and (b) don't have a big name for the marquee.  This is a bit of a general statement.  I think Dunkirk did ok; no huge actors but Christopher Nolan has been on a bit of a roll.
> 
> The one exception to (a) is British war-related stories.  In spite of their insularity, Americans do have an awareness for Churchill.  The other general exception are stories regarding British Royals.  In spite of tossing them out a couple hundred years ago, and mocking anything that involves 'subjects' (including us), they do seem to love the royals.


As an the closest thing to an SME on film market here (maybe wrong there are great people here)  it is more than the marketing of a Canadian story.  The business here is one an American film looking to cut costs by tax incentives and lower costs or two a government / telefilm / broadcasters fund.  In the second case a Canadian military history movie would not hit all the required checkmarks.  It just couldn't. These movies are not really made to be watched.  But we do spend 100s of millions on them.  There is way more to it but that is the short of it.


----------



## Spencer100

That being said the story that could work is the fall of Hong Kong told by the grandfather (edit grandmother) of Chinese immigrants with the Canadian army along with the Punjab Regiment as a backdrop.  (Make the English leadership look poor, that part is tongue in cheek)

The LGBQ+, and/ FN requirements would be more problematic.

Anyone know a good writer? 

It could be a good movie.  Plus if done well appeal across communities.


----------



## OldSolduer

Spencer100 said:


> That being said the story that could work is the fall of Hong Kong told by the grandfather (edit grandmother) of Chinese immigrants with the Canadian army along with the Punjab Regiment as a backdrop.  (Make the English leadership look poor, that part is tongue in cheek)
> 
> The LGBQ+, and/ FN requirements would be more problematic.
> 
> Anyone know a good writer?
> 
> It could be a good movie.  Plus if done well appeal across communities.


Kapyong should be a movie. We have a FN hero here - Tommy Prince . 

The LGBTQ++ community might be difficult but no one in 1951 dyed their hair purple.


----------



## FSTO

We could do the battle between the Métis and the Lakota Sioux which happened just south of the 49th in North Dakota.


----------



## Brad Sallows

> We made such a contribution both at sea and in the air during the BOA it's really a shame we can't get some descent Canadian centric media out about it.



Mostly young white men fighting alongside British imperialists and probably not always restrained in their attitudes towards women while ashore; a hard sell.


----------

